# Sony FINALLY signs deal with Marvel for use of Spider-Man!



## chavosaur (Feb 10, 2015)

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITS HAPEEEENNIIIIIIIIIIING

According to Marvel itself, Sony has finally signed a deal with Marvel to bring Spiderman back into the full marvel universe, and allow spiderman to appear alongside other marvel heroes.



> (Culver City, California, and Burbank, California February 09, 2015) – Sony Pictures Entertainment and Marvel Studios announced today that Sony is bringing Marvel into the amazing world of Spider-Man.
> Under the deal, the new Spider-Man will first appear in a Marvel film from Marvel's Cinematic Universe (MCU). Sony Pictures will thereafter release the next installment of its $4 billion Spider-Man franchise, on July 28, 2017, in a film that will be co-produced by Kevin Feige and his expert team at Marvel and Amy Pascal, who oversaw the franchise launch for the studio 13 years ago. Together, they will collaborate on a new creative direction for the web slinger. Sony Pictures will continue to finance, distribute, own and have final creative control of the Spider-Man films.
> Marvel and Sony Pictures are also exploring opportunities to integrate characters from the MCU into future Spider-Man films.


 SAUCE

Its about damn time, this gets me hyped for spiderman in the future


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 10, 2015)

Yeah I see that on facebook 20 minutes earlier


----------



## Tiffani (Feb 10, 2015)

Fingers crossed this goes well. It's basically inevitable, but I wish they wouldn't recast. I like Andrew Garfield. Plus, I really don't want another origin story.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 11, 2015)

Bring back Spectacular Spider-Man and then we'll talk.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 11, 2015)

Gahars said:


> Bring back Spectacular Spider-Man and then we'll talk.


 

We need that in live-action. It's the only way I'll be interested in Spider-Man again.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 11, 2015)

I loves Spider-Man forever...........


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 11, 2015)

I am so happy I could cry


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Maybe they'll make some less shit Spiderman movies now. That casts Bortz as Spiderman. I'd watch that.


----------

